# who is a good guide for conroe?



## capehorn27 (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm looking for a guide for lake conroe Scott 281 507 3956


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Butch Terpe out of Stowaway Marina


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

Big Second On Butch. Couple Freinds And I Spent 1/2 Day With Him. An Extremely Freindly And Knowledeable Guide. Very Willing To Explain The Ins And Outs Of Fishing Or Anything Else You Wish To Talk About.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I recommend Brett Radabaugh of Cattales Guide Service.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> I recommend Brett Radabaugh of Cattales Guide Service.


I'd second Brett too. He's probably a better choice if you want a bit more size.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I'd third Brett!


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

I 4th Brett.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dang piper, I sent him a pm with your name! LOL


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

If you want to trophy fish for catfish on Lake Conroe...Brett Radabaught is my man


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

obiewan57 said:


> If you want to trophy fish for catfish on Lake Conroe...Brett Radabaught is my man


Hey Weldon!! How you doing my friend? Hope your catching lots of fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

Dang..I was gonna say Medullas outfitting service..

Oxx..


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re*

I 2nd Medulla's outfitting Service.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Hahaha, funny guys. You can find me on bigarms (Brett) boat as soon as wildfowl season ends. 

George, how's the boat running? I'm 'bout ready to hit the jetty's for some drum and sheepies.


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

She is running as good as new. Had it out yesterday in the Trinity River. Got it back in Mid July and have not had any problems at all. Seems to run a little better now than before. Whenever you ready let me know!!!

I'm ready for some more catfish. I am getting my jugs ready as we speak!


----------



## armadillohill (Jul 16, 2005)

I catfish and crippie fish Lake Conroe a lot, but a few times I have got a guide and took the wife and kids. I have fished with Debbie Watson serveral times. She is out of Stowaway Marina. She is very good with women and kids as well as hairy leg men. Always have had a great time.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

I am kinda ****sd at Butch Terpe. Wife & I hired him as a guide a while back to go for catfish. He took us to a spot (apparently baited) where he fished and helped us fill a limit of 50 cats ** all no more than 12"** in 2-3 hours and HE ACTED LIKE HE WAS PROUD WE CAUGHT A 2 PERSON LIMIT. THAT SH***T WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN W/HIM. SORRY TO REPORT IT LIKE THIS.
*******THERE ARE BETTER GUIDES ON LAKE CONROE****
THAT'S WHY CAP'T. WAYNE ON RADIO TALK SHOW AM 610 ON THUR., FRI., SAT., & SUNDAY ONLY CALLS BUTCH TERPE FOR A REPORT WHEN NO OTHER GUIDE IS AVAILABLE. Just my .02 worth , John


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang John....I was wondering if you had an opinion on the subject  LOL


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I took my 2 boys with Butch about 3 years ago. He was great and had a joke every 5 minutes for the boys. They loved it and had a great time. that's what I was paying for.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

****** said:


> I took my 2 boys with Butch about 3 years ago. He was great and had a joke every 5 minutes for the boys. They loved it and had a great time. that's what I was paying for.


I agree ******. Thosed guided trips fishing the baited channel cat holes are great for kids. Keeps them interested and having fun. My son loved it. Although, I wouldn't say it was something i would personally pay to go do for myself.


----------



## Sockohlay (Dec 7, 2005)

How about the Catfishboat, is he still guiding??


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I have personally used Randy (catfishboat from Fishintx.com) myself when I took 4 preteen girls with me and they had a blast. He was great but I'm not sure if he still guides or not. No exp with the others.


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

For the best and perfect guide on Lake Conroe call The Catfishboat at 936-672 2936. Mr Randy Frezina can put you on the fish on R&R or on them juggs. I highly recommend him and respect him.


----------

